# Australian DARK golden puppy for sale?



## Bama1616 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello, fellow golden lovers!
I’m new here and would love it if someone could please help me.
Me and my partner are on the hunt to find a DARK golden pup in Australia, to call our very own! 😍
Seems to me we only have the white coat retriever here, which are obviously gorgeous, but we are after a deep golden coat.
Thank you to all in advance.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd suggest emailing Anthea Adamopoulos - WYSIWYG Golden Retrievers. 
Coat color is of course cosmetic and you want good health behind your new puppy, but in the 'non-white' breeders group I think of her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Here is a list of the GR Clubs in Australia, you can contact them for Breeder/puppy info-



State Breed Clubs – National Golden Retriever Council



Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bama1616 (Mar 22, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd suggest emailing Anthea Adamopoulos - WYSIWYG Golden Retrievers.
> Coat color is of course cosmetic and you want good health behind your new puppy, but in the 'non-white' breeders group I think of her.


 Of course! And would rather a healthy pooch than looks. But it’s just preference that I’ve always wanted. 
thank you for your reply. 😊


----------



## Bama1616 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you for the link. 😊


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I have a WYSIWYG Puppy from Anthea as well following @Prism Goldens recommendation. here are some pics of my boy, he just turned 5 months. He is a nice gold at the moment but will grow a little darker based on his ears. The lighter golden that you see in Australia are more of the European & English lines, Anthea breeds American lines. There are some breeders in Australia that do produce litters with more golden pups, colours can vary within a litter quite a bit.


----------



## Bama1616 (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh my! 😍
he is just the cutest friendliest looking little guy! Thank you.
i tried emailing last week but no reply. Understandable with everything going on at the moment.


----------



## mwallis (May 11, 2020)

Hey Bama1616

Have you heard back from Anthea? I sent her an email enquiring about being put on a waitlist for next year so I wanted to find out what her turn around time may be for replying... I know COVID has turned the world upside down at the minute so don't want to hassle her but I am excited to get in touch!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mwallis said:


> Hey Bama1616
> 
> Have you heard back from Anthea? I sent her an email enquiring about being put on a waitlist for next year so I wanted to find out what her turn around time may be for replying... I know COVID has turned the world upside down at the minute so don't want to hassle her but I am excited to get in touch!



Welcome!

The OP has not been on the Forum in about a month, not sure if you'll get a reply.....


----------



## mwallis (May 11, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The OP has not been on the Forum in about a month, not sure if you'll get a reply.....


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## amandahinckley (Jul 3, 2020)

Bama1616 said:


> Oh my! 😍
> he is just the cutest friendliest looking little guy! Thank you.
> i tried emailing last week but no reply. Understandable with everything going on at the moment.


Hi Bama, 
I also like the dark golden look of Anthea (from WYSIWYG) Golden puppies and have emailed twice over the last month but haven’t heard back. I think COVID increased the number of people looking for puppies. I’ll post again if I hear back from her.


----------



## lyne nug (Feb 28, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd suggest emailing Anthea Adamopoulos - WYSIWYG Golden Retrievers.
> Coat color is of course cosmetic and you want good health behind your new puppy, but in the 'non-white' breeders group I think of her.


hiii any idea on how to contact the breeder? email in doesn’t seem to answer


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Some of the members that have posted in this thread haven't been on for several months, you may want to contact the GR Club of Australia. 



State Breed Clubs – National Golden Retriever Council


----------

